# Awesome TF2 sentry gun case mod!



## panchoman (Aug 23, 2008)

Have a look guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q-k0gbyaMQ


----------



## MadClown (Aug 23, 2008)

spy sappin my sentry


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 23, 2008)

damn

that is one hell of a mod


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice find! Wonder how the cooling works on that thing...?


----------



## panchoman (Aug 23, 2008)

oh and i forgot the matching dispenser, which is a monitor for the sentry.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UH0tDhgt6E&feature=user

oh and btw i think the cpu would be passively cooled within the ammo canister..


oh and i thought this would be funny:


----------

